# Dust Colection hose size?



## hubaseball02 (Nov 24, 2007)

So I have been working on my dust collection and built a new Miter saw stand with a housing and dust collection at the back and through the dust port on the saw. The piece that I placed at the back of my saw has a 4" outlet. Right now all I have is a shop vac with Rockler Vortex canister system. Would I be better to stick with all 2 1/2" shop vac hose or go from 2 1/2" from the Vortex canister then step it up to 4" to the machine? Hopefully I explained it well enough for others to understand. Thanks.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Better stay with the 2 1/2" until you get a dust collector.


----------

